

Ask HN: CPM on Android/iPhone? - phankinson

Just curious to know what some developers on these platforms are earning on CPM?
======
duncan_bayne
Awwwwwww ... I thought you meant CP/M :-( I was thinking "I bet someone's
ported a Z80 emulator ..."

~~~
phankinson
lol - sorry!

------
WordHero
Depends on your CTR. If you CTR is like mine @ 0.02% and you only serve banner
ads ....

Admob: expect $0.05 average even if you do over 100k ads. Mobclix: random, but
under $0.10 Others: unknown, but being investigated :/

